# Price and quality of meat



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Me and the boss will be overwintering near Bennidorm. Can anyone tell me the current price of meat i.e. chicken and beef. Is it as good as here in the UK!
Also, i beleive i should bring suficiant quantities of tea bags and chedder cheese and bacon.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Price and Quality of Meat*

Dont need to bring anything you can get it all here we have Iceland

Click here

http://overseas.es/#

Brian


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Brian,
Just filled the freezer with meat !! I'll bring it anyway before the kids find out!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have been in Benidorm for the past 4 weeks and have found all meat is no dearer than the UK if you are a good shopper.

We brought loads of stuff from the UK that we did not need too. 

We have found that you do need to bring with you all your Asprin / Paracetamol and other stuff for temporary ills as these can be expensive.

Booze still cheap.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

For all those that are at or near Benidorm you have the expats cash & carry at Finestrat , Its on the road going to Villajoyosa the N332A. Sells almost everything you could want and at better prices than shops, it also betters Iceland (spain) with quite a lot of items.


----------

